# Eye Twitch



## cazscot (May 21, 2011)

My right eye has been twitching on and off for about 5 weeks now.  It happens at different times off the day in different situations, I ignored it at first cos I thought I was just tired/stressed and it would sort itself out but it hasn't (and I am not tired or stressed now). I have put cooling/soothing eye pads on, used one of these cooling eye masks tat you put in the fridge even used dried used tea bags but to no avail...  Any ideas greatly appreciated as it is driving me nuts  thanks.


----------



## Lizzie53 (May 21, 2011)

I get it too Carol, it has been on and off for a year or more, I have it in both eyelids. I seem to spend so much time visiting the doc for other things so haven't had a chance to ask her about it. The other thing I find is that sometimes when I wake up it takes a few goes to open my right eye. I did read somewhere about some one who had this problem and needed an op to fix it. I will get round to asking about it.


----------



## David H (May 21, 2011)

Some info on eye twitching/tics/spasms.

*http://www.allaboutvision.com/conditions/eye-twitching.htm*


----------



## Steff (May 22, 2011)

Carol sorry to hear about your twitch, i have the same issue with my left eyelid it twitches quite freely but i dont overly worry about it, a habit i have is stroking my eyelid/eyebrow and i put it down to stress, other then that I would go to see GP see what they can suggest.Other causes could be watching to much tv, bright lights and fatigue.Maybe eye drops from over the counter may help or antihistimines as they help slow down muscle contractions and that could  make it less annoying for you


----------



## trophywench (May 22, 2011)

Can I opt for the botox straight away, and if you could just carry on with the crows feet whilst you have that syringe in your hand ....

Some left?  Oh goody, now about these grooves, lower down my face ......


----------



## FM001 (May 22, 2011)

Stress and anxiety are some of the causes for eye twitching.  I get them occasionally when feeling stressed and they do get very annoying when they persist, try relaxing a little and go for 3 or 4 short walks which helps to de-stress the body.


----------



## Northerner (May 22, 2011)

It's usually tiredness that does it to me. I always wonder if others notice it! Hope it's a transient thing Carol, although it does seem to have persisted for a while now. If it continues, it might be worth mentioning to your GP - from what I have read the majority have a benign cause and, unfortunately, no treatment options, but worth ruling out any of the much rarer possibilities if it doesn't stop or gets worse.


----------



## cazscot (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice everyone .  My optician is at the bottom of my road so going to go there tomorrow and ask advice (need to book an eye test anyway)...  I know it is nothing serious but it is driving me nuts LOL and it has just started again...


----------



## Northerner (May 22, 2011)

cazscot said:


> Thanks for all the advice everyone .  My optician is at the bottom of my road so going to go there tomorrow and ask advice (need to book an eye test anyway)...  I know it is nothing serious but it is driving me nuts LOL and it has just started again...



I believe it is known as Anne Robinson Syndrome!   Hope the optician can help!


----------



## Caroline (May 23, 2011)

I get intermitent eye twitches. I put mine down to too much computer, stress andbeing over tiered. Sometimes eye drops like optrex works, if not I try to take a break from whatever I am doing and close my eyes for a few minutes.


----------

